# Miami & Bahamas



## fishingphil89 (13. November 2018)

Moin Leute.

am Samstags gehts nach Miami und anschließend auf die Bahamas.
Da es ohne angeln nicht geht hab ich mir für diese Zwecke eine Reiserute aufgebaut.
Tac Cross Travel 120g in Combi einer Stradic FD 4000 die ich noch über hatte. Bespult mit einer 0.20 Shimano Kariki.

Im Gepäck hab ich auserdem:

selbstgebunde Federjigs (14,17,21 Gramm)
Circel Hooks in verschieden Größen
Durchlaufblei, Fluo 0.60 & 0.40
kleiner Schwimmer

Nun zu meiner eigetlichen Frage. In Miami benötigt man eine Fishing license, braucht man denn auch eine auf den Bahamas? Werde im Netz darüber nicht fündig.
Eine Guiding Tour ist auch geplant mein Limit solle allerdings nicht 500 Doller überschreiten. Eventuell hat da einer auch ein Tip, in der nähe von Miami.

Gruß Phil


----------



## Hering 58 (13. November 2018)

Schönen Urlaub und Petri,berichte mal wie es war.Zu dem Fishing license kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Silverfish1 (13. November 2018)

Fuer 500 Dollar wird es Max. ein halfday + tip. 
Gibt einige gute charter die aus Ford lauderdale operieren. 
Ich wuerde eher schauen, das du auf den Bahamas ein Trip machst oder ein sharded charter findest.


----------



## fishingphil89 (13. November 2018)

Danke für die Antwort 
was ist ein sharded charter?
Sprichst du aus Erfahrung? Dachte immer auf dem Bahamas ist ehr Bonfish angesagt. 
Insbesondere würden mich eher Snapper und Snooks interesieren


----------



## Marco74 (13. November 2018)

entweder du nimmst eine geguidete Kajaktour (würde bei Palm Beach einen Anbieter kennen) oder ein Guide mit kleinem Boot. Ich hatte mal was im Auge...muss noch mal suchen


----------



## Marco74 (13. November 2018)

Gefunden ;-)
http://www.flyfishpeacocks.com/rates.htm


----------



## Marco74 (13. November 2018)

für Snook im bass pro unbedingt den live target mullet in klein ( und silber) holen. Super Köder


----------



## fishingphil89 (13. November 2018)

Danke Marco.
Den linken hab ich erstmal auf dem Schirm, schaut gut aus. 
An so etwas hab ich auch gedacht. In die Richtung Bassboot im Biscayen Bay hatte ich auch gedacht. 
Hast du eventuell auch ein Tip vom Ufer. Wo ich vor dem Frühstück mal ein paar Würfe machen kann. Wir sind im Riu Plaza untergebracht. Gruß


----------



## fishingphil89 (13. November 2018)

Mietwagen haben wir eher nicht geplant. Also möglichst zu Fuß.


----------



## Marco74 (13. November 2018)

Da muss ich komplett passen. Mietwagen sind doch günstig... ;-)


----------



## fishingphil89 (13. November 2018)

Es soll sich nur nicht alles ums fischen drehen, sonst ist der Ärger vorprogrammiert.
Einer Tour mach ich auf alle Fälle mit.


----------



## Marco74 (13. November 2018)

Kann ich. Den Mietwagen kann man aber leicht verkaufen ;-)
Übrigends: In der Dolphin Mall ist auch ein bass pro shop ;-)


----------



## fishingphil89 (14. November 2018)

Da hab ich mich auch informiert. Da muss ich unbedingt hin.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. November 2018)

fishingphil89 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort
> was ist ein sharded charter?
> Sprichst du aus Erfahrung? Dachte immer auf dem Bahamas ist ehr Bonfish angesagt.
> Insbesondere würden mich eher Snapper und Snooks interesieren



Hi! Klingt nach einer Tollen Tour! Ich kenne shared charters als Kostenteilung. Mehrere Angler teilen sich die Gudingkosten für den Trip. 
Wie Marco schon sagte: Mietwagen kosten wirklich nicht die Welt. Allerdings würde ich bereits von Deutschland buchen. Direkt am Schalter kann deutlich teurer werden. Wobei Alamo zum Beispiel noch vor den Schaltern Computer in Miami bereitstellt, um übers Netz zu buchen. 
Bahamas hatten wir auch schon auf dem Zettel. Bin gespannt, was Du berichtest!
Hattest Du diese Seiten schon gefunden?
Bahamas 
Bahamas 2


----------



## fishingphil89 (15. November 2018)

Danke für die Links. Bin auch mal gespannt. Schreibe dann ein paar Zeilen wie es war. 
Gruß


----------



## fishingphil89 (2. Dezember 2018)

Da bin ich wieder. Bei dem Wetter bekommt man ja ein Schock!

Also in Miami Beach hat die Sache mit den Federjigs sehr gut geklappt. 
Ich war direkt am Hotelstrand vor dem Frühstück erfolgreich. Ich hatte mir für 3 Tage eine license im Bass Pro Shop gekauft, der Laden ist echt klasse. Da man leider kaum Läden gefunden hat, die eine license austellen. (in Hotel nähe.)
Zurück zum eigentlichen.
Also ich war zweimal vor dem Frühstück, für jeweils 1h am Strand und konnte mehrere Jacks und ein Moonfish fangen. 
Wir waren dann noch zweimal Abends am Southpoint Pier in Miami Beach, allerdings nicht auf der Brücke sondern auf der Mole. 
Bin circa 30 Meter rausgeklettert auf den Steinen. Allerdings sehr gefährlich bei viel Wind alles sau klatt und schmierig. Beim letzten Abend hat sich meine Freundin böse hingelegt, zum Glück waren es nur oberflächliche Wunden. Aber da hat es richtig geknallt. Die größen der Jacks war deutlich besser. Die knallen richtig rein. Der größte war circa 50 cm. 

Auf den Bahamas haben wir dann ein Deep Sea charter gemietet. Das war absolut Klasse.
Wir waren Wetterbedingt ein wenig eingeschränkt,weil mächtig Wind ging. Deshalb ging es nicht direkt auf offene See. 
Hat sich trotzdem gelohnt. Ergebnis waren dann 7 yellowtail, 2 Baracudas und eine schöne spanisch Markrel.

Einige Touren wie Key West und Everglates haben wir auch gemacht. Einfach nur Klasse.

Gruß Phil.
PS.  Bass Pro Shop. Würde ich nicht empfehlen. Danach ist man pleite bei dem Angebot. Einfach nur Hammer der Shop


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. Dezember 2018)

Zeit optimal genutzt, würde ich sagen. Man(n) muss ja immer gut taktieren, wenn es mit der Frau los geht ;-) 
Oh ja, die Steine sind nicht ohne. Habe mit meinem Kumpel auf den Keys nach einer Woche jeweils ein paar Wasserschuhe verbraucht. Da weiß man, was die Haut beim Sturz erleidet.


----------



## Marco74 (3. Dezember 2018)

Schön, dass es dir gefallen hat, Phil! 
So ein 50er Jack hat schon mehr Power als ein 70er Rapfen ;-)


----------

